# MUST SELL!!!!...........1991 4X4 FORD EXPLORER.......$350



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I MUST SELL MY VEHICLE. IT IS A 1991 FORD EXPLORER IT HAS WORKING 4X4, POWER WINDOWS, LOCKS, 4 DOOR, GOOD 20 MPG, GOOD TIRES, NEW PLUGS AND WIRES, NEW WATER PUMP, NEW U-JOINTS, THERE IS ONE LITTLE SPOT OF RUST ON THER BOTTOM IN FRONT OF THE BACK TIRES. AND IT NEEDS A TRANSMISSION (THATS WHY IM SELLING IT) OTHER THAN THAT IT IS A GREAT VEHICLE FOR HUNTING. NICE SIZE SUV. SEND ME YOUR EMAIL AND I CAN SEND YOU SOME PICS. THIS IS LIKE MY 5TH TIME POSTING IT AND IT NEEDS TO BE SOLD. I COULD ASK MORE BUT ALL I WANT IS ENOUGH TO PAY OFF MY LOAN AND THAT IS DUE AND THAT IS ALL I NEED. IM LOCATED IN MCVILLE ND AND I MIGHT BE ABLE TO TRAVEL A LITTLE BIT FOR FREE.

AND IF YOU WANT TO THROW IN AN EXTRA $50 ILL SELL U A REMOTE START AND KEYLESS ENTRY SYSTEM, GREAT FOR WINTER, THAT WILL WORK IN THIS VEHICLE. AND ANY AUTO TRANNY VEHICLE.

THANK YOU
THOMAS TROSTAD


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

hahahahahaha  damn dude that made me fall outta my chair, this is a joke right? id like to see that car coming down the road :lol: everythings new on it except the transmission


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

i put this stuff on the vehicle its not brand new but its not that old. the trannt went out that is it


----------

